# To HT or to got 64...



## siriusb (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
I currently have a 2.4 P4 (no ht), i845gbv mobo and 512mb 266 ram supported by a radeon9700pro. Since my work composition (and the game market) has changed to 10% programming, 40% 3d modeling and 50% gaming , I am planning for an upgrade. I think my video card is serving me very well, so i won't be changing that.
I wanted to wait till athlon fx prices came to their senses, but I guess i will keep waiting forever if i start waiting for the next best thing.
So, what do you guys suggest for a budget of Rs.15,000? Should I go for HT or A64 for my kind of work? For price reference, I live in chennai. I am going to richie's street to get'em but I want to know which one to ask for in the first place. (Too bad richie street stores have no online price list.)


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 12, 2005)

Well for your kind of work i would recommend that you upgrade to an amd 3200 with a good asus mobo. It will fit in you budget and you will see a concederable improvement in performance.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 13, 2005)

Check out this online price list. Since I don't live in Chennai, I wouldn't know if it is for Richie street or not. 
*business.vsnl.com/deltapage/


----------



## krishnathelord (May 13, 2005)

i would recomend that go for amd64 3000+ (939) plus asus A8n-e for around 16K with dual ram set 8)


----------



## rollcage (May 13, 2005)

I would also recommed you AMD ATHLON 64 to Intel P4 at anyday man,

Be future proof take 64bit

As for processor take any of Amd64 2800+/3000+/3200+ 764 pin
As for the MB Asus K8N or K8N E Delux.

If you take 939pin(check wether its available in your area)


			
				krishnathelord said:
			
		

> amd64 3000+ (939) plus asus A8n-e for around 16K with dual ram set 8)



Check for prices in chennai


----------



## mohit (May 13, 2005)

since you do not want to change your graphics card i think its not worth the upgrade  ... as all the new and good motherboards have pci-express slots including the asus a8n-e suggested by krishna.

search for a board supporting amd (socket 939) with agp interface so that u can use your old graphics card. try changing your ram to kingston/corsair 400 mhz ram and install them in a dual channel if the mobo supports it.

alternatively you could just use the same procesor and buy the asus p4c 800 e deluxe mobo (intel 875) and buy new ram also. that would also be a good combination. i would have suggested msi 875 p neo / intel 875 pbz but both the models have been d/c.


----------



## rollcage (May 13, 2005)

@mohit
hey dude you, made a good point here. BUT
There is no use goin for 939 pin. since the board will have pci-express.

@siriusb
If you dont want to change the Graphics card, which is a 8x AGP. 
So, in that case A64 754pin will suite you the best.

there will no diff to you, since you will be usin AGP Card.

*My recommendation is:

Processor      -   AMD Athlon 64 2800+/3200+, 

Motherboard  -   ASUS K8N E DELUX

*www.asus.com/999%5Cimages%5Cproducts%5C232%5C232_m.jpg
(nforce3 150GB chipset
 8x AGP Slot
 8 USB 2.0 Ports
 1000/100 onboard LAN
 printer port
 6 Serial ATA ports
 Dual RAID
 NV Firewall
 Audio (8-channel Audio)
 Overclocking
 ASUS CrashFree BIOS2
 Multi-language BIOS
 ASUS MyLogo2
 IEEE 1394 interface
 Instant music
     Through this unique feature, K8N-E Deluxe is conveniently designed to allow users to 
     enjoy their favorite music without the need to enter Windows.)

Ram             -   512MB(DDR400),
may be kingston 

use good cabinet withSMPS = 400~450watts  


can also try ASUS K8N as MotherBorad.

Get the prices, and tell us. Bcoz i cant tell u the Chennai Prices.

*
.


----------



## siriusb (May 13, 2005)

@drvarunmehta
Thanks for the link. The link was last updated in february it seems though.
I guess it is kinda near to richie street.

@EveryoneElse,
After a few anandtech articles, I guess A64 is more "game" than p4 ht.
I guess I am limited in my selection to agp mobos because of my card. I think i wil ask for A64 3000+ on an Asus A8V with 1gb ddr400 ram. It is the only combo that is compatible with my ati. This combination might make or break due to the cost factor though, so I'll update you guys after I get to the market.


----------



## siriusb (May 13, 2005)

*dual channel*



> krishnathelord wrote:
> amd64 3000+ (939) plus asus A8n-e for around 16K with dual ram set



Err... so to get dual channel ddr, I just find the dual-channel supporting mobo and insert two ddr sticks right? Or do i have to buy a matched pair of sticks?


----------



## rollcage (May 13, 2005)

*Re: dual channel*



			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> > krishnathelord wrote:
> > amd64 3000+ (939) plus asus A8n-e for around 16K with dual ram set
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, make sure the two Rams are of the same fsb e.g. DDR400 or DDR333


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 13, 2005)

AMD anytime dude. With its 3DNow instruction set, you're sure to get a good performance. And as for the board go for a AGP one or sell of the Radeon and buy an AsusK8N+ Athlon 3200+ A PCI-E card of your choice.


----------



## krishnathelord (May 13, 2005)

*Re: dual channel*



			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> > krishnathelord wrote:
> > amd64 3000+ (939) plus asus A8n-e for around 16K with dual ram set
> 
> 
> ...



yes u have to use exactly smae latency clocks to get the most out out the feature 8)


----------



## akshayt (May 13, 2005)

if your work is fine then you can wait,spend more money after some time


----------



## mohit (May 13, 2005)

@siriusb
dont event think of going for the asus a8v board .....it has a via chipset and via sucks big time !!! a definite no-no for gamers... go for the nforce3 board or alternatively try msi platinum series... i think they have some really good boards for amd 64 (754 pin)


----------



## akshayt (May 13, 2005)

just wait if your neds are fine or go for 939


----------



## sandeeprao (May 14, 2005)

for the most accurate prices u could try supreme computers in richie street , he should give u the correct prices .


----------



## siriusb (May 14, 2005)

*Got the price list!*

@akshayt:
I could wait. forever.

@mohit:
I know via is the devil, but i don't want to shell out extra money on a pci-e card. But if I can get a better card than mine with a decent exchange price, then you can meet me at the pci-e camp 

@sandeeprao:
Hey, u seem to know about richie street. Thanks, but I went to 10 or so shops, and a few quite busy "stalls" pretending to be stores, including supreme, but found that Lotus computers was the cheapest of them all.

Here is a list of components I asked for and their cheapest prices:

Processor:
A64 2800+ => Rs.5200 (@paramount systems)
A64 3200+ => Rs.9600 (@Lotus)
A64 3400+ => Rs.11,750 (@nimal or something)
A64 3500+ => Rs.14,400 (@Savera)

Mobo:
Asus A8V delux => Rs.7,600 (@Lotus)

Memory:
Hynix 512MB ddr400 => Rs. 1900 (@Lotus)
TA     512MB ddr400 => Rs.1750 (@Bright)


My budget has increased to around 20K because I learnt that my old mobo+proc+ram combo will fetch me Rs.5xxx.
Right now, 3400+ setup seems possible (and attractive). Any comments?

PS:Just for kicks asked one shop keeper on the price of a FX processor. He made a call and replied that it starts at 49K


----------



## siriusb (May 14, 2005)

One thing I found dificult was to identify the processor core by looking at the box. There's New castle, winchester and venice (venice being the best featured) cores in the 64 bit below 3500+ range, and I didn't know how to know for sure. The box doesn't right away say it is so-sn-so core. Any ideas?


----------



## [flAsh] (May 14, 2005)

Get a dual core P4 EE or A64 --->>> just joking
I wud recomend a Pentium4 2.4 GHz with HT on a Msi 875p Neo. Mobo is fully loaded with features and as u know that northwood core of P4 are the highest overclockable and performing core till date (the Extreme edition core ie Gallatin core is basically a northwood core with 2 MB L3 cache) .
I myself overclocked my 2.4Ghz processor to 3.4 Ghz it runs nice & cool. it beats up A64 2800+ & 3000+ in every benchmark and 3200+ in most of the gaming Benchmarks. and yes I have checked this fact b'coz I hav both PCs home.

I about to sell out my A64 machine. Wanna buy it???--->>Joking once again, I already hav found a customer who is giving me Rs.39K


----------



## rollcage (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Got the price list!*



> Processor:
> A64 2800+ => Rs.5200 (@paramount systems)
> A64 3200+ => Rs.9600 (@Lotus)
> A64 3400+ => Rs.11,750 (@nimal or something)
> ...


A64 3400+ is morethan double the price of A64 2800+!!!,  

@motherboard


			
				mohit said:
			
		

> @siriusb
> dont event think of going for the asus a8v board .....it has a via chipset and via sucks big time !!! a definite no-no for gamers... go for the nforce3 board or alternatively try msi platinum series... i think they have some really good boards for amd 64 (754 pin)



*get the price of K8N 
                        & K8N-E-DELUX.*


----------



## siriusb (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Got the price list!*



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> > A64 3400+ is morethan double the price of 2800+!!!, the speed price ratio is not equal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollcage (May 15, 2005)

what i & mohit are sayin here is that for an agp the 754pin will suite u best, + you will get a good board for that confugeration. incase you wanna go for 939 then get pci-e(currently which i think is very much overpriced in india).
and 
you better verify that price quoted by you are 754pin or 939pin 





> Processor:
> A64 2800+ => Rs.5200
> A64 3200+ => Rs.9600
> A64 3400+ => Rs.11,750


i think u got the price of 754


----------



## [flAsh] (May 15, 2005)

939 pin are slightly costly and offer better performance


----------



## akshayt (May 15, 2005)

939 for 3000 inchester might not offer better performance though check with xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu
,
90nano meter cpus amd 64 or ssomething

for gaming amd 3400 clawhammer sometimes was a bit ahead 3500 ,though 1-2fps hardly matter,actually do they even count even if they are 3-4.

if you don't require don't upgrade but if you have money

then do you wish to game or not?

preferably go for 939,but if you want to get gaming then you may need to go for 754 as your budget
754-asus k8n
if features are enuf,ask others of peroformance comapriosn
939-asus a8n-e,if features are fine ,if performance is fine etc


----------



## [flAsh] (May 15, 2005)

clawhammer has its own advantage.
when nice cooling is provided it overclocks better than newcastle or winchester.
MOreover A64 processors are not that bandwidth hungry and dedpendent as are Intel ones


----------



## mamba (May 16, 2005)

dont go 4 3400+ . its 754-pin 1 .  main diffz between a 754 n a 939 pin r -

939 uses less power 

doesnt heat up as much as the 754 1

754 aint got dual channel ddr support 

939 , u get bout 5% performance increase


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> dont go 4 3400+ . its 754-pin 1 .  main diffz between a 754 n a 939 pin r -
> 
> 939 uses less power
> 
> ...



Most of the A64 processors hav their maximum Die temperature at 70C so I think S-754 and S-939 uses same amount of poWer approximately

Also a S-754 ClawHammer can defeat a Winchester of same rating in every Bench mark except 4 memory bandwidth


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

Also A64 processors are not that Bandwidth Hungry as are intel processors Mr MAMBA

U gave IIT nah?? got thru screening


----------



## mamba (May 17, 2005)

@[flash] , dude whatever i said is bout a month n half old ( still got DCE pending , n no i didnt clear IIT    ) but do remember that the power usage is more 4 the 754z . 

clawhammer does fine coz its got a 1mb  L2 , memory bandwith is low due 2 the lack of dual channel support . but there aint much diff , no ??

btw , r u frm dps rkp ? askin coz my cousin was there n told me that only 1 of the 8-9 who had given interviewz 4 MIT had gone thru . just putting 1 n 1 2gether


----------



## [flAsh] (May 18, 2005)

no probs mamba hope u clear sumwhere else and get in engg. and i don't want to reveal my personal identity so just 4get it


----------



## mamba (May 19, 2005)

whatever dude . was just curious thats y i enquired , dont wanna breach no privacy


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2005)

@siriusb

where r u man!!

Havnt u got the price!!


----------



## siriusb (May 26, 2005)

*Hi again.*

First of all, sorry. I had to leave city for some time.

But the good news is, I am going to go with the socket939 3500+ processor. I am almost sure that a pcix vid card will cost me alotof mony. But only one way to find out.

I am going with socket939 because this way, I can just buy a dual core processor when it becomes cheap and not change the mobo.

Is there anything about 3500+ that I need to know?


----------



## siriusb (May 26, 2005)

> for gaming amd 3400 clawhammer sometimes was a bit ahead 3500 ,though 1-2fps hardly matter,actually do they even count even if they are 3-4



I did go throught that benchmark at xbitlabs, but I am not sure though. The 3400+ seems to have heat problems, as stated by mamba, but it has 1mb l2 cache. But 3400+ has only a single channel ddr. But with 3500+, I will be ready for dual cores too. I am slightly dazed here.


----------



## siriusb (Jun 1, 2005)

*XFX or Gainward*

Ok, after a lot of discussions with my friends on their experiences, I have chosen the following parts:

Amd 64 3200+ (939pins) ==> Rs. 9700
2 x Hynix 512MB DDR400==> Rs. 3700 (1850*2)
Asus A8N e                    ==> Rs. 7650
XFX 6600GT (pci e)         ==> Rs. 10,400

I have already bought the processor, mobo and the memory sticks. But I am unsure about the video card. I am faced with a choice between a XFX6600GT and a gainward 6600GT. As there is no current stock of gainward, the retailer didn't know the price or the model name for it yet. 

Provided the price diff is small, what should I go for? XFX or Gainward?


----------



## mamba (Jun 3, 2005)

go 4 the gainwardz golden sample or GLH ( goes like hell ) variants

can also try out the leadtek 1z


----------



## siriusb (Jun 3, 2005)

Mamba - I did buy a Leadtek card, but it is a Winfast px6600gt tdh one. There was no stock of gainward anywhere in ritchie street. But the BIG company's card interested me as hell because of the copper fins on the memory as well. It was a tough choice.

After getting all the parts, I found out that my old chassis won't fit AND my old smps won't fit too. I have to go and buy a new case before I can witness the potential of my machine.

One more thing: My ram is a hynix hy5du56422bt-d43 but my mobo manual says that the supported ram from hynix is hy5du56822dt-d43.
Does this mean I have to change my ram sticks or is everything fine?


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 3, 2005)

UR CHOICE IS GOOD. AMD RULES FOR ALL HIGH END USES.


----------



## mamba (Jun 4, 2005)

frm what i searched both r supposed 2 b DDR 400 . me thinkz , both should work just fine . if u get ne issues after the usage , post then . ppl ( me including  ) will help u out


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 4, 2005)

Well go 4 AMD wid gud mobo may b asus or msi,rite now i m using MSI RS480M2 mobo wid 128 mb onboard graphic or u can c sum other as well but these dayz in most of da mobo u wont get onboard graphics so i think u shud opt 4 dis mobo.choice is urs.3000+ 64(939)+MSI RS480M2 will cost u sum where around 13-14k.


----------

